

Swig for Designers - eddywashere
http://eddywashere.com/blog/swig-for-designers/

======
eddywashere
A quick intro to Swig, a powerful node templating engine that supports
layouts, partials, filters and logic tags out of the box. Article based on the
popular "liquid for designers" wiki entry for Shopify's Liquid templating
engine.

